# Veneer press question



## Farley (Nov 17, 2013)

This is my next project.
Checked our many designs.

My question relates to raising the top table. Some have made them with the top table attached to the hand screw.

Some like I believe shipwrights designed,is where you don,t have anything attached to the hand screw and you just raise it up and then slide the top table in place.

To me both ways seem to get the same results, but by attaching nothing to the hand screw seems like it would be better…one reason,,less strain on the top cross piece….second reason…just less weight to raise up.

Any thoughts, thanks


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

If you are just using one screw it doesn't likely make much difference. I use more screws ( 4-6 ) and not having a top platen attached makes the press far more versatile. Drop over and I'll show you what I mean.


----------



## Farley (Nov 17, 2013)

finished my press, not without issues, as is everything I do when I work off my small mind.

Used scrap oak and black walnut & ply and mdf. Two large metal shelves at the compression point. only cost was the screw

I have to do a little thinking on refinement.


----------

